# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është dashuria?

## angeldust

Edhe pse kjo pyetje eshte lodhur e eshte sterlodhur se reni rrotull xhiros gjithandej brenda trurit te njerezimit, une, dhe ndoshta shume te tjere nga ju, ja ndjejne nevojen te lodhet pak me teper... edhe ne vete te lodhemi pak me teper me pergjigje.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kendveshtrimi nga i cili dua ta trajtoj kete rradhe pyetjen e famshme vijon si me poshte:

A eshte dashuria nje zog rebel? (Marr shkas nga fjalet e operas Karmen "L'amour c'est un oiseau rebele... L'amour est un enfant de Boheme / Il n'a jamais, jamais connu de loi" qe perkthehet "Dashuria eshte nje zog rebel... Dashuria eshte nje femije i Bohemit / i cili kurre, kurre nuk e njohu ligjin") Pra, a eshte dashuria si nje zog apo nje blete qe merr nektar nga nje lule sa kenaqet dhe pastaj kur natyrisht magjia e kesaj luleje s'i duket me "magji"... thjesht shkon ne nje lule tjeter per te ngopur nepsin me nektar e keshtu me rradhe? (Ashtu sic shkonte Karmeni, nga nje i dashur tek tjetri.) 

Per me teper, tek kjo qe sapo thashe me lart dua t'ju paraprij disave duke ju thene qe mos me keqkuptojne, sepse nuk behet fjale vetem per seksin, por per dashurine. Biles meqe jam ketu, mund t'ju paraprij dhe disa te tjereve qe duan t'i pergjigjen kesaj pyetjeje duke pasur ne mendje nje njeri specifik qe duan apo kane dashur, sepse aktualisht une po pyes per dashurine si dicka me vete, si koncept disi me abstrak.


Apo eshte dashuria dicka tjeter? Apo ndoshta dashuria eshte deshire per ngrohtesi, per harmoni, per te formuar nje shtepi tenden (ne kuptimin e berthames familjare), dhe pse jo deri diku nje deshire apo nevoje shpesh e pandergjegjshme e njeriut per te prokrijuar (femije)? A eshte dashuria nje prezence konstante  ne jeten e njeriut dhe cfaredo qe te ndodhe ajo prape nuk te braktis, por ka deshire te te shoqeroje e te te jape mbeshtetje si ne gezimet, ashtu edhe ne hidherimet, veshtiresite apo pengesat qe te nxjerr jeta here pas here?


Cfare eshte pra dashuria?

----------


## dritan_gr

mua ajo qe me ka bere te pyes veten eshte nese duam dike tjeter apo veten tone, Pse dashuria per veten zgjat me shume sesa dashuria per ate qe ne e quajme te dashur?
Pse disa thone qe lodhen duke qene me vite me dike, ndersa me veten asnjeri nuk lodhet. Pse duam dicka qe na lodh sesa dicka qe e kemi gati, Mos valle jemi te dashuruar me dike thjesht sepse nuk mund te bejme pa pranine e kesaj qenie , objekti, sic themi kam uri dhe me pelqen ushqimi apo dashuria eshte dicka me e forte.?

----------


## Leila

Dashuria eshte menyra e natyres qe te na pajisi me nje sidekick (hopefully te perjetshem  :shkelje syri: ) qe here pas here, kur ka kohe/deshire apo e sheh te arsyeshme, edhe na ploteson nevojat e piramides se Maslow-it.

----------


## zANë

Dashuria ka nje natyre misterioze,askush nuk ka arritur ta percaktoje ate plotesishte.
Ne perpjekje ne perkufizim sa me afer reales dashuria ndahet ne disa kategori te ndryshme(Eros,Filia,Dashuri e perkryer dhe e pa perkryer...),nga perkufizimet teologjike.




> A eshte dashuria nje zog rebel? (Marr shkas nga fjalet e operas Karmen "L'amour c'est un oiseau rebele... L'amour est un enfant de Boheme / Il n'a jamais, jamais connu de loi" qe perkthehet "Dashuria eshte nje zog rebel... Dashuria eshte nje femije i Bohemit / i cili kurre, kurre nuk e njohu ligjin") Pra, a eshte dashuria si nje zog apo nje blete qe merr nektar nga nje lule sa kenaqet dhe pastaj kur natyrisht magjia e kesaj luleje s'i duket me "magji"... thjesht shkon ne nje lule tjeter per te ngopur nepsin me nektar e keshtu me rradhe? (Ashtu sic shkonte Karmeni, nga nje i dashur tek tjetri.)


 1.-Shume psikologe,dashurine e shprehin si te disiplinuar,pra ne nje fjale eshte disipline.
 2.-Dashuria eshte nje proces rrethore,evolutiv,proces i ngritjes apo i zgjerimit te se vertetes.
 3.-Dashuria perfshine perkufizimin unitare ndaj vetevetes dhe ndaj te tjereve.




> Per me teper, tek kjo qe sapo thashe me lart dua t'ju paraprij disave duke ju thene qe mos me keqkuptojne, sepse nuk behet fjale vetem per seksin, por per dashurine. Biles meqe jam ketu, mund t'ju paraprij dhe disa te tjereve qe duan t'i pergjigjen kesaj pyetjeje duke pasur ne mendje nje njeri specifik qe duan apo kane dashur, sepse aktualisht une po pyes per dashurine si dicka me vete, si koncept disi me abstrak.


Nga te gjitha keqkuptimet,ne lidhje me dashurine me i madhi eshte se te dashuruarit eshte dashuri.
Te jesh i/e dashuruar eshte pervoje specifike erotike qe lidhet me aktin seksua(Ne nuk dashurohemi ne te afermit tone psh vellaune motren,,,,edhe pse i duam shume).
Dashurohemi vetem kure me apo pa vetedije jemi te motivuar seksualisht.





> Apo eshte dashuria dicka tjeter? Apo ndoshta dashuria eshte deshire per ngrohtesi, per harmoni, per te formuar nje shtepi tenden (ne kuptimin e berthames familjare), dhe pse jo deri diku nje deshire apo nevoje shpesh e pandergjegjshme e njeriut per te prokrijuar (femije)? A eshte dashuria nje prezence konstante  ne jeten e njeriut dhe cfaredo qe te ndodhe ajo prape nuk te braktis, por ka deshire te te shoqeroje e te te jape mbeshtetje si ne gezimet, ashtu edhe ne hidherimet, veshtiresite apo pengesat qe te nxjerr jeta here pas here?


Dashuria e vertete eshte pervoje e perhershme e ngritjese se personalitetit te njeriut.





> Cfare eshte pra dashuria?


Dashria eshte shume e shtrejte(e mireseardhur),dhe ata qe jane te afte te ofrojne dashuri,e dine se ajo duhet orjentuar drejt produktivitetit,me ane te vetedisiplines.

_____________________________________

-- "Dashuria eshte gjithekunde,e shohe.
   Ti je me e mira qe mund te jesh,
   prandaj behu e tille.
   Jeta eshte e mrekullueshme,te ajo besoj.
   ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::
                                      (Denver)
_____________________________________

----------


## donna76

Dashuria nuk existon. yyyy do thoni ju...
Po vertet, pse ku e shikoni ju ,ne merkato apo ne shkolle ? eshte vetem nje ndjenje. 
Existojne vetem prova dashurie.

----------


## angeldust

> Dashuria nuk ekziston. yyyy do thoni ju...
> Po vertet, pse ku e shikoni ju, ne merkato apo ne shkolle? Eshte vetem nje ndjenje. 
> *Ekzistojne vetem prova dashurie.*


Bingo, donna!  :buzeqeshje:  Po me pelqen.

Tani dhe nje pyetje tjeter...

A mund te merret *FJALA* si prove dashurie?
S'pranohen pergjigjet e lekundura... jo po keshtu, jo po ashtu... Mund t'i shkruani, kuptohet, por une do t'i marr si abstenim.  :ngerdheshje:  j/k

Per pergjigjen e Leiles do mendohem pas buke. lol

----------


## Veshtrusja

angeldust, e ke lexuar _Aristophanes' Speech on Love_ (te Platonit)? Me duket vetja sikur jam brenda nje perralle kur e lexoj kete. Kam deshire te besoj qe dashuria eshte ashtu sic pershkruhet te ky shkrim. Po ju citoj nje pjese (me falni qe po e vendos ne anglisht):

_Love is born into every human being; it calls back the halves of our original nature together, it tries to make one out of two and heal the wound of human nature.

Each of us, then, is a "matching half" of a human whole, because each was sliced like a flatfish, two out of one, and each of us is always seeking the half that matches him... And so, when a person meets the half that is his very own... then something wonderful happens: the two are struck from their senses by love, by a sense of belonging to one another, and by desire, and they don't want to be separated from one another, not even for a moment....

..."Love" is the name of our pursuit of wholeness, for our desire to be complete..._

----------


## White_Angel

C'eshte dashuria ? 

Tere nje liber ne nje fjale , tere oqeani ne nje pike loti , shtate pale qiej ne nje shikim , furtune ne nje psherehtime , rrufe ne nje prekje , nje mije vjet ne nje cast .

Kjo eshte dashuria thote Tuper .



 :i qetë:

----------


## angel_guy

Nje rrahje zemre e shpejte , nje shikim qe ska mbarim , nje prekje qe zgjat nje jete , nje ndjenje qe te pushton , nje emocion qe deshiron . 

Kjo eshte dashuria them Une    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

> A eshte dashuria nje zog rebel? (Marr shkas nga fjalet e operas Karmen "L'amour c'est un oiseau rebele... L'amour est un enfant de Boheme / Il n'a jamais, jamais connu de loi" qe perkthehet "Dashuria eshte nje zog rebel... Dashuria eshte nje femije i Bohemit / i cili kurre, kurre nuk e njohu ligjin") Pra, a eshte dashuria si nje zog apo nje blete qe merr nektar nga nje lule sa kenaqet dhe pastaj kur natyrisht magjia e kesaj luleje s'i duket me "magji"... thjesht shkon ne nje lule tjeter per te ngopur nepsin me nektar e keshtu me rradhe? (Ashtu sic shkonte Karmeni, nga nje i dashur tek tjetri.)


Me paskan trokitur tek foleja dhe nuk e paskam degjuar ? Oh, me falni, ja tani sapo u zgjova, ciu ciu...

... dmth une shetitkam lule me lule ? Ngaqe lules i del magjia ? Jooooooo, aspak.
Dashuri per zogun do te thote "PERKUSHTIM". Me nje fjale, qenia jote tani e tutje eshte e kushtezuar nga nje qenie tjeter aty prane. Deri ku shkon ky perkushtim ? 
Teoreme : "Limiti i dashurise kur kjo e fundit shkon drejt asaj se vertetes eshte pafundesia", shkurt dashuria nuk ka kufi. Dhe me duket se eshte e vetmja ndjenje qe nuk ka kufi. Te gjitha ndjenjat e tjera ndalen diku.

Por ka di&#231;ka ketu : kur dashuron dike, duke qene se kjo ndjenje shkon drejt pafundesise, atehere qenia jote shkon drejt zeros, dmth qe sa me shume te duam aq me shume harrojme vetveten, qenia jone tretet tek imazhi i se dashures.

Ekstremist zogu ?! Jo, nuk mendoj keshtu. Per vete faktin qe dashuria nuk ka skaj...

&#199;'te them tjeter... ah po... ciu ciu... ciu ciu... :xhemla:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Angel, po te jete puna per afollogjizma, te jep cupka sa te duash por mendoj se eshte me e vlefshme sikur te flasim nga eksperienca.

Shkurt muhabeti, dashuria eshte dicka qe une kurre nuk e kam kuptuar. Eshte sa e cuditshme dhe misterioze: dashuria nuk eshte e pafundme, ne kuptimin qe disa nga parafolesit duan ti japin. Perkundrazi, ajo eshte _finite_. Une nuk mund te them se kam njohur shume, aq me pak mund te them se kam dashur shume, por nese te parin e kam dashur, te dytin e kam dashur me shume se te parin, dhe te tretin me shume se te dytin, (well, two is enough to prove my point  :buzeqeshje: ) c'ka do te thote se i kam dashur te gjithe _me vete_. Per me teper, kurre nuk me ka erdhur keq qe te tretin e kam dashur me shume se te dytin, apo te dytin me shume se te parin--dashuria nuk shikon kurre mbrapa!
C'dua te them me kete? Asgje vec asaj qe thashe, qe kushedi sa here te kemi dashuruar, dashurine e rradhes e ndjejme sikur te kish qene hera e pare; ajo eshte gjithmone e re, gjithmone e paprovuar, gjithmone e etur.
Pse ndodh keshtu? Sepse si individe, ne nuk jemi kurre te plote. Gjithmone ka pasur, dhe gjithmone do te kete dicka qe na mungon. Eshte pikerisht kjo _dicka_ qe gjejme tek tjetri, dhe qe duam ta bejme tonen me c'do kusht.  Mirepo sic thashe, ky tjetri ka _dicka_, por jo _gjithcka_, dhe kjo na ben te dashurojme perseri e perseri. (nuk po them qe njeriu eshte ne gjendje te dashuroje njeqind here, por disa here eshte e mundur per shumicen e njerezve.)

E megjithate, une perseri mendoj se keto qe thashe jane vetem nje pjese e se vertetes. Se c'me ben mua te cmendem per nje te shkelur te syrit, te vdes per nje ze te embel, apo qofte edhe per nje llagap qe dikush me therret me perkedhelje, kjo eshte dicka qe une s'kam per ta marre vesh kurre. Ajo qe di eshte se, te fundmit qe kam dashur i kam thene: "you are the only one" and I have meant that!!!

ps. lum ai qe _dashurohet_ i fundit (ai qe _dashurohet_ them, dhe jo ai qe _dashuron_ lol)

----------


## Fiori

> Asgje vec asaj qe thashe, qe kushedi sa here te kemi dashuruar, dashurine e rradhes e ndjejme sikur te kish qene hera e pare; ajo eshte gjithmone e re, gjithmone e paprovuar, gjithmone e etur.
> Pse ndodh keshtu?


Dashuri rradhe hahaha

Më bëri shumë për të qeshur citimi më lart nuk mund ta kaloja pa e përmendur. 


Përshëndetje të gjithëve, ju dua...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## K1nG_BanDo

Dashuria gjindet ne mes te Oqeanit ...Dhe kshtu qe te arrijm ate duhet ta dim Notin Mir apo te jem Notart mir.. kshu qe me vjen keqq qe shum pak njerz mund ta arrin ate.. 2% e ksaj bote e kan shiju edhe e shijojn ate ndersa 98% e kti populli Dashuri e kan paaran makinen edhe interesin.. kshu qe te pakt jan ata qe mudn t flasin per Dashurin reale te paster dhe te sinqert  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

epo, sic i thone amerikanet "you cant eat lobster every day. you also need the peanut butter." Sa per nje perspektive tjeter LOL

pershendetje gjithashtu dhe....likewise  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Cfare eshte dashuria?


shume poet/shkrimtar/forumiste ( :ngerdheshje: ) etj. jan munduar te pershkruajn dashurine me fjal dhe shprehje te bukura, por as njeri sja ka haritur qellimit  :shkelje syri: 
Ppo e mar mundimin ti pergjigjem nje pyetje qe sgjej dot fjal te pershtateshme per ta pershkruar.

----------


## kolombi

Po te zbresesh neper bodrumet e shpirtit te njeriut do gjesh neper sendyqe,dashuricka dhe dashurira.

Dashurickat shembellejne me ato netet kur zemra dhe shpirti kerkon  dru qe te "ngrohet",dhe kur vjen mengjezi dhe shikon surratin ne pasqyre eshte i nxire nga bloza e tymit................lol

Dashurite............
Po degjoja nje nga keta te dashuruarit te kendonte..........

"Te thash te dua,por te genjeva
Se ato qe thash,jane me pak,se ato qe ndjej"

Edhe thone se akoma me e veshtire eshte te pershkruash ato qe ndjen.

PS Cupe e gjitonit tim me duket ka rene ne dashuri.Po e degjoja te kendonte sot ne dush nje kenge nga keto me amore..............

Me ngelen ne ment ca vargje qe thoshin
"Dashuria nuk eshte femije me llogjike"

----------


## Veshtrusja

> epo, sic i thone amerikanet "you cant eat lobster every day. you also need the peanut butter." Sa per nje perspektive tjeter LOL


Cupke, po ne qoftese mendon se akoma nuk e ke zbuluar plotesisht (kush eshte ai njeri qe mund te zbuloje plotesisht dike tjeter kur ne mezi zbulojme vetveten?) ate qe do? Po ne qoftese nje njeri mendon dhe deshiron vazhdimisht ta njohi me mire ate njeri qe do? Nuk mund te krahasohet njeriu me lobster-in. Nga lobsteri mund te merzitesh sepse nje shije ka, por njeriu... njeriu eshte shume here me kompleks se sa nje lobster....

Ca njerez mendojn se dashuria lind, vdes dhe keshtu vazhdon duke kaluar nga nje dashuri ne tjetren. Une nuk puqem me kete mendim. Kolombi permendi "dashuricka" dhe "dashuri". Une mendoj qe ato qe lindin dhe vdesin jane dashuricka. Ndersa ajo qe rron eshte dashuri.

----------


## Anisela

Mendimi...deshira....dhimbja....malli...lotet....d  eshperimi....keto ndjenja te mundojne larg atij personi qe ti e do....Kur edhe koha...muajt vitet....smund ti ndryshojne keta ndjenja....E ju vazhdoni te ndjeni ne te njejten menyre....Kjo eshte dashuri!!!

----------


## As^Dibrane

2)Dashuria:eshte te shohesh te dashurin tend me nje tjeter duke i mbushur mendjen vetes se eshte e motra duke e ditur mire qe eshte djal i vetem

----------


## As^Dibrane

Dashuria lind jeton dhe vdes n&#235; sy 
Shakespeare 

S'ka dyshim se dashuria &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; fsheht&#235;si e pazbuluar 
Messot 

Dashuri, dashuri kur na ke n&#235; dor&#235;, mund t&#235; themi me siguri, lamtumir&#235; mendje e arsyeshme 
La Fontaine 

N&#235; dashuri vet&#235;m fillimet jan&#235; t&#235;rheq&#235;se. Nuk m&#235; vjen &#231;udi pse njer&#235;zit gjejn&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;si q&#235; shpesh t'ia nisin prej fillimit 
De Ligne 

N&#235; dashuri shum&#235;&#231;ka mund t&#235; falet por jo edhe t&#235; harrohet 
Shanford 

Dashuria &#235;sht&#235; sikur vozitja e automobilit; starton ngadal&#235;, vozit shum&#235; shpejt dhe frenon kur &#235;sht&#235; tep&#235;r von&#235; 
Sagon 

Ngarkesa e madhe mundim p&#235;r deven. Dashuria e madhe vuajtje p&#235;r zemr&#235;n 
Fjal&#235; e urt&#235; Mongoleze 

Meshkujt e ndersh&#235;m i dashurojn&#235; femrat ata t&#235; cil&#235;t i mashtrojn&#235; i adhurojn&#235; ato 

Zoti i ka krijuar femrat p&#235;r t'i zbutur meshkujt 

Dashuria e v&#235;rtet&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e rrall&#235;, miq&#235;sia e v&#235;rtet&#235; edhe m&#235; e rrall&#235; 
La Rochefoucauld 

Prej t&#235; gjitha pasioneve dashuria &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e forta dhe nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht e sulmon zemr&#235;n, kok&#235;n dhe mendjen 
Voltaire

----------

